# Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor [Merged]



## Gotham2krazy

With the Rockets missing a pick this year, do you think they'll draft?? Personally, I believe the Rockets still need a lot of help. As well as they played this year, (finally getting into the second round with Yao) I still feel like the Rockets need a lot of help especially at the center and guard position. With draft time nearing I believe this will be a good time for the Rockets to try and buy a pick for a guard or center. What's your opinions guys?? If a pick is possible, who would you want??


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> With the Rockets missing a pick this year, do you think they'll draft?? Personally, I believe the Rockets still need a lot of help. As well as they played this year, (finally getting into the second round with Yao) I still feel like the Rockets need a lot of help especially at the center and guard position. With draft time nearing I believe this will be a good time for the Rockets to try and buy a pick for a guard or center. What's your opinions guys?? If a pick is possible, who would you want??


I think we are going to try and get a draft pick because they are saying we are trying to buy one but I really have no idea who we want in this year's draft because its a weak one and I really don't think we can go a draft a rookie center to back up Yao. I think maybe its going to be a Euro guy that will probably develop overseas as we wait for him or something. Probably a guard. Have any of you guys hear anything about the draft?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

Bulls have promised to sell #25 pick to Rockets?


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

Last I heard from a Morey interview right after we were eliminated was that he intends on buying a pick from a team and getting in the draft. Now who or what they are looking for I dont know. But all I know is that we do plan on drafting this year


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

My only concern is a backup center for Yao, and he does not exist in the draft.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

Morey will buy a pick only if he wants some specific player. Right now, I think he's going to the Wolves workouts to scout players, since no one will try out for a team without a draft pick.

EDIT: I was wrong. These players have worked out for the Rockets. List


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

Maybe a second rounder somewhere between 34 and 40. Houston picks Josh Heyvelt from Gonzaga. At 6-11'
246 he could back Yao up. The question is whether or not he can put on some more weight. I think I have seen reports of him getting up as high as 260 before. He is also still a young guy that has some more growing to do. Wayne Ellington could be available around here to if we go the SG route. Good size for the SG to.

This would strictly be a value pick. Just a thought and it won't cost much at all. There are only two true centers (Thabeet/Mullens) in the draft everyone else that played center in college was totally undersized. Guards rule this draft, in particular PG's.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

Another thought would be if we could get into the first round and take Gerald Henderson at SG or something interesting would be if we ended up taking a PG and then working a trade that included a newly signed Artest and one of our current PG's for Redd or Joe Johnson.

Not sure about drafting another PG in this draft because the two PG's we have are so young. It isn't like we have a veteran that could teach the newly drafted PG. I'm also forgetting James White.

Summer sucks! Football will be here soon!!! OK, not that soon.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



jdiggidy said:


> Another thought would be if we could get into the first round and take Gerald Henderson at SG or something interesting would be if we ended up taking a PG and then working a trade that included a newly signed Artest and one of our current PG's for Redd or Joe Johnson.
> 
> Not sure about drafting another PG in this draft because the two PG's we have are so young. It isn't like we have a veteran that could teach the newly drafted PG. I'm also forgetting James White.
> 
> Summer sucks! Football will be here soon!!! OK, not that soon.


Henderson is a projected top 10 pick(which states how sorry this draft is). Artest and a PG is not getting us Joe Johnson under any circumstances. I doubt we go after Redd, who(little known to many) played less games than T-Mac the past 3 years.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

I hope we can get high enough to get Patrick Mills or Andrew Ogilvy (as an Australian I would love either in my team) or Tyler Hansborough(only because my bro did exchange at UNC and got me a tyler jersey)


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



> Patrick Mills or Andrew Ogilvy


Not sure about Mills unless any offseason deal we might do includes one of our PG's. My only other issue here is also the fact that really wouldn't have a true veteran PG to teach the young guys. You would have 3rd year PG Brooks teaching 1st year PG Mills.

The Ogilvy angle in interesting. Definitely would fit Adleman's system especially since one of the comparison players to him is Brad Miller. He also has a nice jumper.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

We won't be drafting a PG. We'll get a third PG but it'll be a veteran one, probably someone that won't even play.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

I think Terrence Williams would be a good fit for the team, I'm not sure if Rockets can get him, but I think he's got talent


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*

http://www.nba.com/media/rockets/6.5.09_Sam_Podcast.mp3



> "It's an interesting process. It's sort of like negotiating to buy a house if there is no list price. That said, everyone has a little history on their side that helps them.
> 
> Take a second round pick; there's not this sort of a "chart" that exists in the NFL. That said, teams have sold them in the past, and they have some sense of what they've gone for in the past. People talk. If you're an aggressive team, you might collect that data and build your own chart. That gives you some ballpark to know what might be reasonable.
> 
> First round picks have a different constraint. There is a limit on the amount of money that you can put into a particular deal. If you're talking about buying a pick, which is what most often happens in the NBA draft, there is a limit, which is 3 million dollars. I think history would show that 3 million dollars would buy you in - some years late in the first round. But what you'll also see is that picks in the lottery, or near there, have been much, much harder to come by, and that cash alone, if it's limited to 3 million, won't do it, and that you'll need to trade players of real value to get up that high."


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



> Meanwhile, the Griz still are entertaining offers for the No. 2 pick as well as their 27th and 36th selections.
> 
> As the rumor mill churns, the Griz have been approached by several teams about acquiring the second overall pick. Boston, Houston and New York are said to be among the most recent suitors.
> 
> Boston and Houston would likely have to offer an established NBA player or two, given that neither team owns a first-round pick. New York owns the eighth pick and likely would want to move up for the opportunity to take Rubio.


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/jun/09/griz-expect-rubio-visit-for-workout/


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



Cornholio said:


> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/jun/09/griz-expect-rubio-visit-for-workout/


Interesting news but im think Morey if after Thabeet instead of Rubio.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*

Hayes/Dorsey to Wolves for #6/a player

Brooks/#6 to Griz for #2


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



Ballscientist said:


> Hayes/Dorsey to Wolves for #6/a player
> 
> Brooks/#6 to Griz for #2


Wha? oh wait this is you BS


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> Hayes/Dorsey to Wolves for #6/a player


Did you even read what you wrote before clicking the reply button? Listen to what you are suggesting.

You want to trade undersized, undrafted Chuck Hayes who cannot shot game time free throws or score plus Dorsey the 33rd pick overall in the second round who hasn't even seen the court for the #6 player in this years draft. Why? Why? Why? Why? Why? would Minnesota do this?

Not that I am suggesting a trade but, Minnesota would at least be looking at something of value like a Lowry/Wafer (resigned) package just to think about it.

The second piece of your trade is a tiny tiny bit better BUT, I don't see the value of getting rid of Brooks to move into the #2 slot.

Where are you going with your thought BS???????


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft?*



Legend-Like said:


> Interesting news but im think Morey if after Thabeet instead of Rubio.


Well, I don't think Morey is looking for a backup center at a very high price. Having to move up to 2nd or 3rd pick, the Rockets sure are going to give up too much. I think we are going to get a back up 5 from either FA or oversea.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*

I received this message from memphis

rockets directly offer Brooks/Hayes/a future first rounder for #2


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



Ballscientist said:


> I received this message from memphis
> 
> rockets directly offer Brooks/Hayes/a future first rounder for #2


One Fish two fish red fish blue fish.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> rockets directly offer Brooks/Hayes/a future first rounder for #2


AGAIN, where are your links BS? Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to produce one so, you will be alright.

"I received a message from Cleveland" that said LeBron thinks Houston is close and feels that he could win a title with Yao Ming and Yao Ming alone. I guess what I am basically saying is LeBron to Houston in 2010! :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



jdiggidy said:


> I guess what I am basically saying is LeBron to Houston in 2010! :jester::jester::jester:


Yes!!! Have Yao get on the phone and start recruiting!!! :bsmile:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



Ballscientist said:


> I received this message from memphis
> 
> rockets directly offer Brooks/Hayes/a future first rounder for #2


I gotta letter from the government, the other day.... they told me that they gotta shipment of your yay....



lingi1206 said:


> One Fish two fish red fish blue fish.


99th Fish



jdiggidy said:


> AGAIN, where are your links BS? Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to produce one so, you will be alright.
> 
> "I received a message from Cleveland" that said LeBron thinks Houston is close and feels that he could win a title with Yao Ming and Yao Ming alone. I guess what I am basically saying is LeBron to Houston in 2010! :jester::jester::jester:


Lebron personally told me via facebook that he's gonna try to bring Wade, Bosh, and Deron Williams on also.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> So the Rockets talked to the Memphis Grizzlies about the second pick.
> 
> Big news, huh?
> 
> Not exactly. Actually, not even close.
> 
> Of course they spoke to the Grizzlies. The Grizzlies have the two qualifications the Rockets are looking for in a trade partner.
> 
> They have a first-round pick.
> 
> They are in the NBA.
> 
> That's what these guys do. They talk and talk and talk to one another, and few talk as often as Rockets general manager Daryl Morey and Memphis' Chris Wallace.
> 
> There is no reason to think they are any closer to a deal with Memphis than with anyone else, and that was not the report; only that the Rockets have inquired.
> 
> Also, the sun rose in the East.
> 
> Of course Morey inquired. Imagine if he didn't and the Grizzlies traded the pick. When the owner asks if his GM could have made the same sort of deal, it's best not to have to say, "I don't know; I never checked."
> 
> One would think the Grizzlies could do better around the league for the second pick than anyone the Rockets are likely to offer. The Grizzlies also have the 27th pick and if someone the Rockets like more than most is around at that point, that would seem a more likely move.
> 
> The Timberwolves seem a more likely trade partner, anyway. Minnesota has five picks, including three in the first round. It's too soon to know what new GM David Kahn has in mind, but five rookies would be way too many to add to such a young team.
> 
> It is also too soon to know what the Rockets want most. They are high on players, relative to where they will go in the draft, who will be taken throughout the first round. But for, all the mock drafts that are out there, they don't believe the draft order is anywhere near set or clear enough to know what sort of pick they will have to get to get one of the players they might target.
> 
> Trading up is usually tougher than it sounds. The Rockets tried the past three seasons and for all the moves they have made, they did not get in position to take the guys they were chasing. It is sort of like those expiring contracts. Everyone talks about how coveted they are, but the vast majority expire with the team that said how much everyone wants those oh-so-valuable contracts.
> 
> It is clear, however, that the Rockets are chasing a draft pick. They have been exceedingly open and optimistic about that, both with the public and in interviews with players. They don't get to work out the top prospects. Those guys don't do private workouts with the teams that don't have a pick. But they did attend the Timberwolves' workouts, getting an up-close look at players that would not mind going as high in the draft as the Timberwolves would pick.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/06/supermans_kryptonite_and_the_r.html


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> *How the Rockets fit into this year's draft*
> 
> 12 prospects. 2 days. An infinite number of possibilities. That’s the vibe permeating Toyota Center right now after the Rockets sent a dozen draft eligible prospects through their paces Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> The team is keeping its cards carefully hidden, so don’t even ask for the players’ names – the Rockets aren’t sharing. Knowledge is power and Houston’s brain trust has no desire to divulge even the tiniest of secrets which might tip their hand in any way.
> 
> That there would be such mystery and intrigue seems appropriate given the draft position the Rockets currently occupy; which is to say, they don’t - not in the traditional sense, anyway. With selection day approximately two weeks away, Houston is preparing for a draft in which it owns exactly zero picks, putting the Rockets in the perhaps enviable position of a lurker at a garage sale, free to examine all the possibilities until they find a deal upon which they want to pounce.
> 
> “People say, ‘You don’t have any draft picks, so you don’t have as much to do. It’s going to be a slow offseason,’” laughs Gersson Rosas, the Rockets’ Director of Player Personnel. “But it’s actually going to be the exact opposite for us because you just don’t know if you're going to get in the draft and you have to be prepared for any and every scenario that might present itself.”
> 
> Indeed, the rumors involving the Rockets have already started flying. Tuesday morning a report surfaced saying Houston had “approached” Memphis to express its interest in possibly obtaining the No. 2 pick in this year’s draft. Such wild speculation is commonplace this time of the year and there’s no denying the fact 99 percent of these rumors end up being much ado about nothing.
> 
> But reports like those do serve to illustrate the anything-is-possible nature of this draft from Houston’s standpoint. The Rockets have been up front from the beginning about their desire to buy a pick on June 25th and the most likely scenario still involves them doing so either late in the first round or at some point in the second. But… the club has also stated its intent to be opportunistic, so if something bigger happens to come along, Houston will be ready.


Good read


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*

I really think the Rockets should target Terrence Williams, he would be the key fit for this team. While everyone's knocking him on scoring and shooting, he has plenty of other tangibles/intangibles that make him a great player. Between Aaron Brooks being more of a score first guard and Ron Artest trying to play point-forward, Terrence Williams can do well to complement everyone on the team.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> Rockets’ plans remain open to change
> Without pick, GM Morey, team have to evaluate every scenario
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2009 Houston Chronicle
> 
> Time was short, Daryl Morey said Thursday. He really did not have too much free time to talk.
> 
> He was, he said, squeezing in a few minutes before a round of golf.
> 
> The Rockets general manager was joking about the draft preparations for a team without a pick. By Saturday, even he likely would not have found it funny.
> 
> For the Rockets, preparing for Thursday’s NBA draft is much more difficult than if they had a pick. It could be easier if they assumed they would sit out this year’s dance. That’s not the plan.
> 
> Instead, they have acted as if they might get any pick while Morey worked to acquire one.
> 
> Coming up empty
> Morey said he is not confident he will complete a deal for a pick. After months of predicting — and acting as if — the Rockets would find a pick for sale, he said the odds favor the Rockets not drafting.
> 
> *“I always feel like that any deal not done is less than 50/50 to happen,” Morey said. “Most likely we end up with no pick. Next most likely is we get a pick from 20-60.”*
> 
> The Grizzlies, Timberwolves and Kings (who have the Rockets’ first-round pick from the deal for Ron Artest) have multiple first-round picks. Many teams are in cost-cutting modes and could be willing to sell a pick, as the Suns and Hornets have in recent seasons, if the players they want are unavailable.
> 
> The great unknown
> But the Rockets’ draft preparations have been much more involved than if they held their pick, the 23rd of the first round, or even the second-rounder they sent to San Antonio to complete the trade for Luis Scola.
> 
> Because they don’t know if or where they will pick, the Rockets must evaluate every player as if he will be in a range of players taken when they will choose. Though teams always scout and evaluate every draft-eligible player, by now most teams focus on a pool of players likely to be available in their range. The Rockets have acted as if they must be ready to draft anywhere between 6 and 10:30 p.m. Thursday.
> 
> Then they must evaluate not only if a player would be worth the choice it likely will take to draft him, but whether he is worth what it would take to acquire that pick.
> 
> “We determine what each pick is worth and are only willing to pay that,” Morey said. “When we have a pick we still try to move around in the draft to maximize value.”
> 
> The Rockets have scouted and evaluated players they have little chance of getting. They attended the workouts held by the Timberwolves and Nets, evaluating players from the top to bottom of the draft boards.
> 
> That is not different from the years when they had a pick to draw their focus, but this season it feels like more than an exercise in due diligence.
> 
> “It does feel different,” Rockets director of player personnel Gersson Rosas said. “All year we looked at it like we’re going to get a pick at some point so you have to study everybody. There’s the obvious pool of players that are top five, top 10. This year, there is probably more volatility than most.
> 
> “It is actually more work without a pick. When you have a pick, you feel ‘OK, we have a pool.’ You always cover the whole draft, but this year, we cover so many areas. And especially in this economic climate, teams are more open to selling picks, trading picks than in the past. We’ve had our hands full. It’s something we were well-prepared for. We’ve looked at the draft from one to 60.”
> 
> Let’s make a deal
> Because so many teams are seeking to cut costs, getting a pick could be easier than in the past. The Rockets have bought a second-round pick in each of the past three years.
> 
> But they have not been able to get the first-round selections they wanted (targeting Brandon Roy, Rudy Fernandez and Courtney Lee), and in those seasons they were armed with a first-round pick to offer in deals to move up rather than into the draft.
> 
> “It’s the (financial) climate,” Rosas said of Rockets hopes to move into the first round. “Having said that, it’s still hard to get up there. As the order of the draft starts setting itself up in the next three or four days, it’s going to get harder. Teams analyze who they like and how much they like them. But the climate this year is different. The economy has made an obvious impact. Teams are more open to (trading picks) based on where they are economically. You always like to think it’s basketball first, but there are some restrictions on some teams.
> 
> “There’s a bunch of teams with multiple picks that can’t afford to have multiple picks who can’t afford that many young players on their roster, or financially don’t have the room to use the pick. There’s a lot of posturing. There’s a lot of teams that said early on ‘hey, we’re willing to sell our pick.’ They’re studying players now and liking guys and wanting to keep that pick. But anything can change on draft night.”


Which player the Rockets will draft?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



mtlk said:


> Which player the Rockets will draft?


Terrence Williams!! He's the best fit for this team!


----------



## Ballscientist

*Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*

Rockets purchased #26 from Bulls and pack with Landry to Grizz?

Did anyone hear about this?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*

Still wanna meet my sister BS?


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*

Have not heard this and, my source, AKA "The Internet" hasn't heard it either. :wtf:


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*



DaRizzle said:


> Still wanna meet my sister BS?


On the scale of 1-10, how attractive would you rate your sister? 

That actually would not be a bad idea. Source needed though BS.


----------



## roux

*Re: Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*

thats just an awful trade idea


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Carl Landry and #26 to Grizz for #2 pick?*

No link, gets merged.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*



> The Washington Wizards have acquired Minnesota Timberwolves Randy Foye and Mike Miller in exchange for Etan Thomas, Oleksiy Pecherov and Darius Songaila and the fifth overall pick in Thursday’s NBA draft, a league executive with knowledge of the deal told Yahoo! Sports.


Link Here

Well, looks like Rockets ain't getting that pick....


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*

That's a good deal for the Wiz. They now have to find a way to dumb Deshawn "He Can't See Me" Stevenson. There's nothing in the 5 spot that could help them right away.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*

Should we go after #2 pick now? 

There are a lot of trades going on today. Can't wait till draft night.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*



Dean the Master said:


> Should we go after #2 pick now?
> 
> There are a lot of trades going on today. Can't wait till draft night.


I think 2nd pick will go to Minnesota Timberwolves.
They will package the 5th and 6th picks to Grizzlies for 2nd pick to chose Ricky Rubio or James Harden.

And Grizzlies will pick C Hasheem Thabeet and PF Jordan Hill.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*

Thabeet should go top 3.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*



Dean the Master said:


> Should we go after #2 pick now?
> 
> There are a lot of trades going on today. Can't wait till draft night.


I don't see anything possible that gets us the #2 pick. There isn't even anything outside of Blake Griffin worth making much of an effort for.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: OT: Wizards Get Foye And Miller For 5th Pick*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I don't see anything possible that gets us the #2 pick. There isn't even anything outside of Blake Griffin worth making much of an effort for.


Terrence Williams would be a great fit for this team in my opinion. Also I don't think the Rockets are going to draft. What I think Morey might do instead is if he likes a certain player is wait until the player he wants is drafted and then trade with that team after the players are drafted, this way there's more of a certainty in getting the player desired.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*



> 4:10 PM
> 
> OK, given the fact this day was supposed to be all about the draft, I figured we could steer clear of Tracy McGrady talk for at least a bit. Boy, am I stupid. Clearly I forgot the No. 1 rule of discussing the Rockets these days which states: No matter what the subject matter is, all roads eventually lead back to Mac. So with that in mind, here are Daryl Morey's responses to the McGrady questions tossed his way during this afternoon's meeting with the Houston press corps:
> 
> *"We’re getting a lot of interest on Tracy and I do have to listen," said Morey. "It’s my job to make this team as ready to win the title as possible. I think the reason we are going to have a pretty high bar on moving him is because he still provides exactly what Coach and I thought we were missing which is a guy who can get a high quality shot at the end of a game. That said, we want to position ourselves for the playoffs and it looks like it’s going to be hard for Tracy to be here for a good chunk of the year, so if we can get a talented player that helps us all season then I think we have to look at it. That’s just my job and I think that’s why you see the rumors- there’s so much economic strife in the league, teams are interested in the potential savings he could bring." *
> How aggressive have teams been trying to acquire him?
> 
> *"I’d say very aggressive. I’d say, up to this point, nothing that’s been interesting enough, but I would say pretty aggressive. I think if it (a trade) helps us, overall, to win the title, I’ll do it."*
> 
> Is there a timetable for McGrady's return?
> 
> *"The doctors have said there’s no timetable. I do think that because the surgery went well and it was a smaller area, that there is some chance that he could be back early in the year, like even near the start of the year, but that’s a very unlikely proposition from what I’m hearing. I think it’s more likely toward the middle and it could be at the end and, for some people unfortunately it’s an injury that could you could never recover (from). So we’re dealing with a lot of uncertainty." *
> How much does the insurance part of the McGrady equation play a role in keeping him or trading him for somebody else?
> 
> *"I think it depends on the team. The insurance money is uncertain because it depends on when he comes back. But what’s certain for teams is if they’re trying to get off future money to prepare for free agency in the future, things like that. So I do think it’s a factor because most teams are probably expecting that they’ll get some insurance rebate." *



This will become acrazy draft.:krazy:


*I think Morey will do very similar move like SA did.*

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800027425

*It was way too long and you forgot the link - C*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Will Rockets try to Draft? [Draft Thread]*

Lakers want to deal their picks

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4285133

Maybe we can get their 29th.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Source: Rockets Trying To Get Into Lottery*



> ESPN's Chad Ford is reporting that the Rockets have contacted a number of teams about trading up into the lottery.
> 
> Sources told Ford that Houston has called the Grizzlies, Thunder, Kings and Timberwolves about moving up, and a number of players on their roster appear available.
> 
> Tracy McGrady, Aaron Brooks, Carl Landry and Shane Battier have been mentioned in possible deals.


link

Atta boy Morey, just keep working those phone lines!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*



> After completing a deal to send the fifth pick to Minnesota on Wednesday, Washington appears open to dealing the 32nd selection.
> 
> According to a source, the Wizards would like to package the 32nd pick with the expiring contract of guard Mike James in order to acquire a veteran big man.
> 
> Even if they are unable to swing that type of deal, Washington might still consider trading the high second round pick for future considerations.
> 
> Currently, the Wizards have a rather guard-heavy roster.
> 
> "We feel like, yes, we are a little heavy at the guard position, but a lot of rosters are," Grunfeld said. "We'll see what opportunities present themselves to us and make a decision based on those options."


link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*

This really isn't news. They pretty much let it be known before they got the 5th pick.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*

Threads merged.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*

LOL. Check this rumor:



> Houston sends Shane Battier and Aaron Brooks to Sacramento for Beno Udrih at the #4 pick. A third team might have to get involved to make the salaries work. Most people around the league believe that Houston is very happy with their team at the moment, and that McGrady is really the only player they are looking to move.




Link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*



Cornholio said:


> LOL. Check this rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


:wtf:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*

*Since we're gonna start getting a lot of rumors tonight, please don't make new threads unless it's a confirmed big trade and/or related in some way to the Rockets. If it's a small rumor, post it here.*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged] (Read last post)*

Can we trade Brian Cook for Amare straight up!? That's far more even than what I've seen so far in trades.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged] (Read last post)*

Ahh watching this made me wish we had a pick


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*

Jermaine Taylor to Houston!


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*

32nd pick Jermain Taylor belongs to Houston.


> Wizards are trading Taylor's rights to Houston Rockets


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft;_ylt=AvMkVSOFbtoc0BLmgTCjigvPgq9_?round=2




> Jermaine Taylor
> 
> 
> Strengths: An athletic wing player who is able to stretch the defense with his outside shot … He has good range, elevates well, shoots a high release and his stance is well balanced … Coming off screens is his forte, he reads the action well and consistently gets open … He is comfortable shooting pullups going both ways,(he utilizes the shotfake to create space) and thanks to his ability to get off the ground, his shot is very difficult to contest … He plays with poise and great confidence and seems to thrive in clutch situations … He is extremely effective on the break, especially when he gets the ball on the wing and can use his athleticism to convert plays … … His body is well defined and it looks more than ready for the rigors at the next level … The chiselled frame and wide shoulders give him a great advantage on the glass, as he can clear space and grab rebounds … Statistically he has improved across the board every season …
> 
> Weaknesses: Currently he plays like a SF, and even though he has nice explosiveness, at 6’4 he is very undersized … His first step is marginal and what compounds that even more is that fact that he is not much of a threat off the dribble … If he is forced to use more that 2 or 3 bounces, he becomes uncomfortable and ineffective, even more so going to his left … Handling the ball in transition or under any sort of pressure is also a major weakness … As a result, he is fairly one dimensional, limiting himself to being merely a spot shooter … He has numerous opportunities to attack closeouts, yet he settles for contested shots … His vision and passing ability are pretty good, but due to the fact that he has a hard time creating space and drawing help, he doesn’t get his teammates many open shots and even more troubling is the fact that he has always averaged more turnovers than assists … Defensively, his physical tools will give him a chance to compete, but he needs to show much more desire on that end if he is to have any sort of chance …


http://draftday.nbadraft.net/players/jermaine-taylor


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*



> Nuggets are trading Llull's rights to the Rockets.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft;_ylt=AvMkVSOFbtoc0BLmgTCjigvPgq9_?round=2



> Sergio Llull
> 
> NBA Comparison: Raul Lopez (pre injury)
> 
> Strengths: Point guard with good size and quickness … Knows how to get by people off the dribble … Utilizes misdirection and change of pace dribbles to keep defenders guessing … Has the ability to turn the corner to get to the hoop … Handles the ball extremely well and is able to make moves while going full speed or while in traffic … Likes to attack and push the tempo in transition, where he can use his speed to create opportunities … An extremely confident player who is not afraid to take the big shots … Can be dangerous when he gets into a rhythm where he can string together a run all by himself … Is very efficient scoring the ball (shot 57% from 2 PT in Euroleague play, and 50% in the Spanish league) … Shoots a high percentage from the foul line …
> 
> Weaknesses: Even though he handles the ball for large portions of the game, he is not a natural playmaker … Looks to attack, but does not keep his head up to survey the options … Tends to leave his feet to make passes, which gets him into trouble on a regular basis … Shoots a lot of contested and off balance shots, instead of keeping his dribble and getting to the basket … Does not have the body strength or leaping ability to finish at the basket efficiently … Loses his balance and gives up ground when taking contact … His shot is fairly streaky, especially when shooting on the move or off the dribble … His stroke is smooth, but the release comes slightly off the side of his head and it is a bit low … Defensively, he is lackadaisical and very undisciplined, struggles staying infront of people and also fouls at a very high clip (averages 2.3 fouls in just 21 minutes per game) ...


http://draftday.nbadraft.net/players/sergio-llull



> Sergio Llull: 6-3, 176, PG, 21 years old, (Real Madrid)
> 
> Draft rank: #39
> 
> PG rank: #14
> 
> Strengths:
> 
> Has good mechanics on his shot. No wasted motion and does a good job of stepping into his shot. Has good size to play the point. Does a very good job of using his feet to turn the corner and has tremendous balance that allows him to get to the rim. Even when he is at full speed he is able to stay in control. Does a really good job of getting into the lane and getting to the rim. Does a very good job of attacking open space with the ball. Has very good speed. Does a good job of pushing the ball in transition and making the defense pay when they aren’t setup. Does a good job of penetrating and dropping passes off to his bigs. Really knows how to take advantage of the defender if he is off balance. Doesn’t settle for outside shots and is not afraid of attacking bigger players at the rim. Uses his hands to try to create steals and take off the other way in transition. Can shoot the ball even if he is moving to the left or the right because of his ability to square up to the basket. Has good hang time when attacking the basket. Does a good job of shielding his man with his shoulder and attacking in transition with an underhand scoop shot. Does a good job of floating shots over the defender and off the glass so that he can score in the lane. Really good athleticism and solid explosiveness from a point guard. Does a good job of finishing on reverses and knows how to dip his shoulder down so that he can beat his man and get to the other end of the rim.
> 
> Weaknesses:
> 
> Is right hand dominant and he often turns the ball over when he is forced to go left. Often loses his balance when someone knocks touches him while driving to the hoop which causes him to shoot bad shots or make bad decisions. Often forces passes and as a result turns the ball over. Struggles shooting the ball when there is a player in his face. Sometimes forces his shot. Doesn’t do a good job fighting thru screens. Struggles to keep quick guards in front of him. Does not do a good job of pulling for mid-range jump shots and often just forces shots around the rim instead. I am not sure he will be able to hit the NBA three consistently. Often pounds the ball. Has still only played limited minutes and has put up limited numbers in those minutes.
> 
> Mental:
> 
> When watching Llull I was very surprised at how composed he was for a 21 year old. The guy has no problem with going and getting the ball from his veteran teammates and also doesn’t have a problem with telling those same teammates where to go. I love the fact that Llull isn’t afraid of getting knocked down and how his overall aggressiveness. In the NBA where charges are few and far between a PG that can penetrate and get into the paint with a little bit of recklessness is a good thing. Mentally I really like what I see from Llull as far as confidence is concerned.
> 
> Comparison: Sergio Rodriguez, 6-3, 170, PG
> 
> Would be a good fit for: Portland Trail Blazers, Washington Wizards, or Detroit Pistons
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> While he is clearly a point guard, he was used a lot as a secondary point guard overseas. What I mean by that is that they had a different player bring up the ball and then would let Llull run the offense in the half court. I would love to see him have the ability to push the ball from the get go, but that’s the offense they run and Llull seemed very comfortable in the half court as well. He is a very intriguing prospect just based on his size, speed and his ability to handle the ball.
> 
> I had the fortune of watching a young Sergio Rodriguez when he was starting to make some noise in Madrid and this Spanish Sergio does remind me of Rodriguez. He has a similar flare to his game and he has a similar build. The big difference is that Llull is fearless when taking the ball to the hoop and is a lot more aggressive than Rodriguez was when I saw him play. While they may have their differences both had the ability to change the course of the game with their play making skills and that is ultimately why Llull is an attractive prospect for NBA teams.
> 
> Llull may get drafted in the 1st round, but if he doesn’t then I could think of numerous teams that should take a flyer on him. At the very least he continues to play at a high level in Spain and they can let them grow into a complete point guard. He still has to show more consistency and work on his game, but Llull is definitely an intriguing prospect that should not be overlooked in this year’s draft.


http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/14871938/15712362


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*

Must be a couple of pieces to throw in when we pull the trigger on this Cook for Lebron deal.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*



> Detroit is trading the rights to Chase Budinger to the Houston Rockets for a future 2nd round pick and cash, a league exec. tells Y! Sports.


http://twitter.com/YahooSportsNBA

Morey is awesome!


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Draft Thread [Merged]*



> Pistons trading Budinger to Rockets for future second and cash.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft;_ylt=AvMkVSOFbtoc0BLmgTCjigvPgq9_?round=2


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

Now lets trade them for a big.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

Why so many second round picks?!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

*Jermaine Taylor*



> STRENGTHS:
> - Ability to get to free throw line
> - Go-to scoring mentality
> - Scoring instincts
> - Ability to create own shot
> - Defensive potential
> - Lateral quickness
> - Strong Intangibles
> - Ability to finish around basket
> - Ability to finish through contact
> - Athleticism
> - NBA body
> - Rebounding tools
> - 3-point range
> - Mid-range Jumper
> - Pull-up jumper
> 
> WEAKNESSES:
> - Shot-selection
> - Turnover prone
> - Advanced ball-handling skills
> - Ball-handling skills w/either hand
> - Ability to fight through screens
> - Commitment to playing defense
> - Perimeter defense
> - Did not win in college
> - Ability to create for others
> - Poor passer


*Sergio Llull*


> STRENGTHS:
> - Decision making
> - Pick and roll play
> - Relatively mistake-free
> - Ball-handling skills w/either hand
> - Ability to get in passing lanes
> - Commitment to playing defense
> - Aggressiveness
> - Confidence
> - Experience
> - High-level productivity
> - Ability to create for others
> - Assist to turnover ratio
> - Above average athleticism
> - Size for position
> - 3-point shooting
> - Ability to catch and shoot
> - Solid free throw shooter
> 
> WEAKNESSES:
> - Ability to get to free throw line
> - Ability to play at different speeds
> - Mid-range game
> - Out of control at times
> - Stuck between 1 and 2
> - Ability to defend position at next level?
> - Ability to fight through screens
> - Can NBA rookie scale compete financially w/other options?
> - Relatively unknown
> - Ability to finish around basket
> - Ability to finish through contact
> - Frail frame


*Chase Budinger*


> STRENGTHS:
> - Transition play
> - Basketball IQ
> - Experience
> - Fundamentals
> - Role-player potential
> - Unselfishness
> - Solid passer
> - Ability to finish around basket
> - Explosiveness
> - Size for position
> - 3-point shooting percentages
> - Ability to catch and shoot
> - Free throw shooting
> 
> WEAKNESSES:
> - Go-to scoring mentality
> - Mid-range game
> - Ability to create own shot
> - Ball-handling skills
> - Ability to defend position at next level?
> - Lateral quickness
> - Leadership skills
> - Not always assertive
> - Physical Toughness
> - Ability to finish through contact
> - Ability to shoot off the dribble


From DraftExpress


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I thought it would be a quite night for Rockets after 1st round.:tumbleweed: 
WOW, Three 2nd round draft.:champagne:


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I like Budinger.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

Morey likes the 2nd rounders. Can't wait for his next "WoW" move.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



> 10:45 PM
> 
> And there you go: Houston purchased Detroit's No. 44 pick in order to select Chase Budinger from the University of Arizona. That's three players for the Rockets tonight - all via purchased picks. No surprise there; Daryl Morey did say it would be a buyer's market. The Rockets were obviously prepared to pounce.
> 
> 10:30 PM
> 
> Just to recap, the Rockets purchased the No. 32 pick and took Jermaine Taylor - not the boxer - and also purchased No. 34 to take a Spanish point guard - not Ricky Rubio - by the name of Sergio Llull.


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700039198


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I like what the Rockets did. Getting some talents without commitments. Thing is though, I don't think they are holding onto the picks. I anticipate some trades.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

Houston Rockets get the Big F today.

Minny selected 3 best pure point guards, but they didn't want to give Rockets anything.

Why is so hard to trade Brooks to Wizards for #5?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

how much did you spend?

I guess $4 mil +.


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I liked what the Rockets did given they didn't have any picks to start the day and they didn't give up anything (important or current) to get what they got.

Now let's see if any of the players can have an impact and make the team. Maybe we can find another azubike, hayes, or landry.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

A trade has to be coming.:teacher:
Two SG and a PG that won't play over here.:uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I guess Jermaine Taylor is Von Wafer's replacement?


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I guess Jermaine Taylor is Von Wafer's replacement?


You heard something about us not getting Von back?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



Ballscientist said:


> Houston Rockets get the Big F today.


I'm with BS on this one....


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



Gotham2krazy said:


> I'm with BS on this one....


I would love to have Rubio, don't get me wrong, but we don't have time for that. We don't have time to let an 18 year old develop into a starting caliber player with the team we have now. It wouldn't be bad if we still had rafer, but I don't think Lowry is starting material. PG's take a long time to develop. Just look at Nash. It takes a few years before they really became good.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: OT: Wizards Consider Dealing 32nd Pick As Well*



Cornholio said:


> LOL. Check this rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


lmao...


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

I like these picks, with Morey at the helm we tend to pick up decent gems this low in the draft. In Morey I trust. In all honesty, is there any team out there with a better GM than us? I am not talking one trade deals here, DM has been always wheelin and dealin in order to make this team better. All while staying near the luxury tax line. 

Also, I give props to Les Alexander for willing to spend. This is one owner that is dedicated to winning. I am glad we dont have a Sarver on our team


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



lingi1206 said:


> You heard something about us not getting Von back?


i haven't heard anything, but jermaine taylor definitely sounds like a von wafer replacement to me. that doesn't mean that the rockets won't try to bring him back, but if he wants too much money, he's not needed nearly as much after the draft.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



OneBadLT123 said:


> In all honesty, is there any team out there with a better GM than us?


the rockets definitely appear to have one of the better gms in the league along with the spurs, blazers, possibly thunder, etc.

i like this draft for the rockets. taylor is a guy who i think could definitely have a decent role on an nba team and llull seems like a good prospect to keep overseas for a couple of years to see how he develops. i don't expect anything at all out of budinger but he was thought of as a lottery pick a couple of years ago, so it still isn't totally out of the question for things to come together for him and him be an ok role player. more likely though he's out of the league sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



Ballscientist said:


> how much did you spend?
> 
> I guess $4 mil +.


6 mil and a conditional 2nd round pick.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



Cornholio said:


> 6 mil and a conditional 2nd round pick.


The only reason I didn't like the moves were the fact that the Rockets spent so much only to get second round talent. Let's hope they live up to their cost.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

If you can not find a 2nd round taker, you waste your money.


----------



## HB

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*

The Rockets as far as I am concerned had the best draft. Budinger was considered a lottery pick not too long ago and he actually had a decent college season. For some reason teams just got tired of him, he should never have dropped so far. Jermaine Taylor was a legit scorer at UCF, both those guys have a place in the league. I dont know much about your third pick.


----------



## Tom

budinger should have played in Europe and he would still be a lottery pick. I think he shoots his jumper on the move as well as anyone...that is a very important NBA quality.

Taylor is really good. Maxwellish.

I think you got a couple of steals big time.


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor... [Merged]*



HB said:


> The Rockets as far as I am concerned had the best draft. Budinger was considered a lottery pick not too long ago and he actually had a decent college season. For some reason teams just got tired of him, he should never have dropped so far. Jermaine Taylor was a legit scorer at UCF, both those guys have a place in the league. *I dont know much about your third pick*.



View attachment untitled001.bmp

Sergio Llull’s crossover on Ricky Rubio.


----------



## CbobbyB

Budinger looks goofy.


----------



## mtlk

> Whatever disappointment that Chase Budinger might have felt on draft night was not in evidence on Friday when he was introduced by his new team, the Houston Rockets.
> 
> "First of all, I am just extremely happy to be here," said Budinger, a 2006 graduate of La Costa Canyon High. "It was a dream to get to the next level, (and) play in the NBA. To play for an organization like the Rockets is an honor.
> 
> "They've got the championships to prove they are a winning basketball organization. The players they have here are great players, a great group of guys. And I'm just pleased to be one of them."
> 
> Pegged as a middle to late first-round pick in many mock drafts, Budinger slipped to the second round on Thursday before he was taken by Detroit with the 44th pick, then traded to Houston. The Rockets had no picks entering the draft, but pulled off trades for three players in the second round.
> 
> Houston also came away with Conference USA player of the year Jermaine Taylor from Central Florida, and European point guard Sergio Llull. Indications are that Llull will remain overseas next season. Llull did not join Budinger and Taylor at Friday's press conference in Houston.
> 
> Kevin Bradbury, Budinger's agent, said Houston's decision not to work out his client before the draft was more a result of the team's lack of draft picks than a lack of interest in Budinger. Bradbury said Budinger did take part in a group workout that was monitored by the Rockets.
> 
> "Houston has been telling us from the beginning of the pre-draft process they were interested in Chase," Bradbury said.
> 
> And Budinger, who averaged 18 points a game and hit 39 percent of his 3-point shots for Arizona in his final season, sounded like he had done some homework on the Rockets.
> 
> "I feel that my all-around game could really help this team," Budinger said. "I feel that I'm a smart player, I can shoot the ball well. I can pass and be a playmaker for others. But first and foremost, I can knock down jump shots.
> 
> "When they double-team Yao (Ming) or Aaron Brooks attacks the basket, I could be there spotting up."
> 
> Houston is coming off a season in which it won 53 games, finished second in the Southwest Division, a game behind San Antonio, then extended the Lakers to seven games in the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> Still, Budinger faces a difficult fight to make a roster that includes Shane Battier, Chuck Hayes and Brent Barry, and could include free agents-to-be Ron Artest, Von Wafer and James White. Wafer's progress with the team, his fifth stop in the NBA since being taken in the second round of the 2005 draft by the Los Angeles Lakers, could bode well for Budinger.
> 
> Wafer earned a spot on the team in training camp, averaged 9.7 points per game during the regular season and earned a prominent spot in the playoff rotation.
> 
> "We don't really care if a guy's a second-round pick or a free agent or someone from Europe," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "We're going to scour the world. And hopefully they can show us something and make their way on the roster."


http://www.nctimes.com/articles/2009/06/27/sports/nba/z13620a68ddde4c78882575e2000f505a.txt


----------



## Tom

Maybe, I was wrong about him. Anyone with his ability talking about spotting up for threes is a tool.


----------

